# Venison-Stuffed Whole Cabbage



## luckytrim (Dec 3, 2010)

Venison-Stuffed Cabbage

 2 (15 oz.) cans diced  tomatoes, drained
1 (6 oz.) can     tomato  puree
 1small can tomato paste
1 TBL brown sugar
1/2  tsp. salt
1 tsp.  Worcestershire sauce
1/8 tsp. allspice

 1large head cabbage
 1 Lb. ground Venison (or Hamburger)
1 med. onion -- small dice
1  clove garlic -- minced
1 tsp. salt
1/2  tsp. black pepper
 1/2 tsp. red pepper flakes
1 1/2 c. cooked  brown rice


 prepare sauce: 
In large saucepan, mix diced tomatoes,  Puree, paste, brown sugar, 1/2 tsp. salt, Worcestershire sauce and allspice.  Heat to boiling. Reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 15-20 minutes.

While this is simmering, remove and discard the tough outer leaves from  cabbage. Remove 2 large leaves and set aside for later........ Cut out stem of  cabbage with a paring knife; Scrape out a cavity in the center of cabbage,  leaving 1″ shell. 
 (I do this with an old ice cream scoop that I've sharpened)
 Dice up the cabbage you've removed.. 

 In another large saucepan, cook ground venison, onion, garlic, salt, pepper  flakes and black pepper and 1 cup of diced cabbage until meat is browned and  cabbage is tender, about 15 minutes. 
 (I usually save the rest of the diced cabbage for another use)
 Drain off fat if you want to, and return to the pan.
 Stir in cooked rice and about 1/3 of the Sauce mixture. Remove  from heat  and 
 Fill cabbage shell with the meat mixture.  
 In same saucepan, add 1cup water. Scrape to loosen brown bits. 
 Place the cabbage, hole-side-up, into the pan.  Cover the hole with the two  reserved leaves.
 Ladle half  of the remaining sauce / cabbage mixture over and around the  stuffed cabbage.
 Bring this to the boil over high heat.  As soon as it starts to boil,  Reduce heat to Low. Cover and simmer until cabbage is tender, about 1 1/2  hours.
 To serve: place cabbage in a deep platter,  Cut in wedges.
 Spoon  on some of the remaining sauce over each wedge.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 4, 2010)

My kind of food trim, check out serbian meat sarma.


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 4, 2010)

That's almost like stuffed cabbage rolls, only in one head of cabbage! I wonder how venison would cook up in individual cabbage rolls - hhmm?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my beautiful Serbian Mum In Law making Sarma using minced wild pig and veal useing salt cured cabbage also  struddel using hand pulled pastry in my nieces house in Starigrad.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2010)

Apple strudel and stuffed peppers.


----------

